# How to insult everyone



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Definitely politically incorrect -


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not working for me but not PC I defo like the sound of that


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Not working for me but not PC I defo like the sound of that


it's a youtube clip, guessing you're at work as usual :roll: :wink:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

i agree, not pc, so f&£@ em , hand ringing , bed wetting , lefty , lentil munching , tinkers. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Classic - loved it and still laughing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

